# 9 Month old Golden in Laurinburg, NC



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

This YOUNG boy may or may not be full Golden, hard to tell from this pic, but he is gorgeous and needs a home!! 9 months old!!!! $80 for the next love of your life! He is just beautiful with a personality to match!!











Judi Abbott






Luisa Hindle






Denise Holland






Kim Kalunian






Betty Emery






Kathy Allen







LikeCommentUnlikeComment










Type any name to tag:
Type any name














*Middle Mutts*

JAKE
** HIGH RISK, DEATH ROW, HIGH KILL FACILITY**
Scotland County Humane Society
Laurinburg, NC

Jake is a BIG BABY! What a sweetheart! He's about 9 months old, has a lot of Golden Retriever in him, though his medium length coat is in the chestnut range. Jake just wants to be held, which isn't such a problem if you don't mind lifting 40 pounds of sugar. He was left the other day in our anonymous drop-off pen, without any kind of clue as to where he's from. Where he's going is up to you. Pen 22 R757dMM

CONTACT: [email protected]

The adoption fee for dogs is only $80. This includes spaying/neutering, introductory immunizations, deworming and a microchip implant.

The shelter is open daily from 11:00 - 5:00,Wednesdays from 2:00 - 5:00 and on Sundays by appointment only .
Shelter is located at 1401 West Blvd. Laurinburg, NC 28352


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Fingers crossed that he gets a wonderful new home soon.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

Bumping up for this beautiful young pup!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Doll*

What a Doll!!

Were the Golden Rescues emld?


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

I did not Karen, to be honest, I have been overwhelmed trying to find out lost rescue dog and reaching out to people to help for the search. I am sure others on the list contacted rescue though, as the list was long.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

Jake is SAFE! Either rescued or adopted.


----------

